# Take a Kid Fishing (Higgins Lake)



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

Also it is Higgins Lake winterfest, but a friend of mine is setting up a table with a raffle going to Take a Kid Fishing. 

Here is the information from another site.



> The rules for this year!
> 
> 
> 1. This is an open event to all who attend.
> ...


Also donations are welcome for the raffle. If you want to donate, PM me and I will get a hold of my friend and let him know what the donation is.

Hope to see you there.


I forgot to put the date in. 2-20-10


----------



## Mudly (Jul 26, 2009)

Here was my original post on IceShanty!bonk

"The Gathering!" Third Annual! Febuary 20th 2010 Higgins Lake!!!!! 
« on: Mar 02, 2009, 10:33 PM » Remove 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Set your calander for this day. We will once again be having a gathering of sportspeople on the ice. We will have time to meet and greet and time to catch the all mighty smelt. Yes those tasty little critters we all know and love. We will have drawings for gifts just as we had at the 2009 outing. More info will be available in december but for now clear your calander for this date and we look forward to seeing you there!

At last years event I had a door prize give away. Just show up and you got a ticket for our prize giveaway. 

Just two weeks before the Event a friend said you should charge for give the tickets and then make a donation to a fishing cause with the money but it was to late as I had already told everyone obout the door prize raffle.

Although I thought it was a great idea.

After some thought, I decided I should put on an event from donations so that I/we can see the benefit of the donations made.

That's where I came up with taking donations to hold a Teach a Kid to Fish event. Where anyone can come and see or help out with teaching kids how to fish and supplying everything that is needed to have a fun filled day of fishing.

I hope to introduce many new young anglers to the sport of fishing. I hope I can reach single moms with sons and those who don't know how to fish with children and itroduce them to fishing with a hands on event.

Many of my freinds have said that they would love to help out teaching the kids.

I have been over welmed with the generosity of companies and sportsman giving to The Gathering this year. I just can't thank sports man enough.

New donations are also welcome and can be given right at the event as most are doing.

As a Thank You for making a monetary donation towards the "Teach a Kid to Fish!" event I am thanking you by giving you a ticket for a drawing of company and individual given items. Some may be used but not used up.

If you just stop by and say Hi you can walk away with a warm heart knowing that you were at the event that will teach a kid to fish.

Thank you 
Mud_n_fun


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Mud glad to see you made the migration. Been here for a year or so. This place is not to bad. Several others are around.

Fish Killa


----------

